# Australia Day lamb advertisement



## DU99 (13/1/17)

My ancestors came from overseas back in the 1860's and most of our ancestors did..

http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/food/the-australia-day-lamb-ad-that-doesnt-mention-australia-day/news-story/d78ff73cbc6499692d3c140c1fd034eb
Full version
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LX__i-zeaWs


----------



## lukasfab (13/1/17)

i think the add is fantastic personally , real Australia as it is today.


----------



## earle (13/1/17)

Copping some flak - as was always going to happen http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-01-13/'disgusting'-australia-day-lamb-ad-again-stirs-controversy/8180374

I liked it - acknowledges that Europeans are not the original Australians, promotes diversity and tolerance


----------



## Droopy Brew (13/1/17)

Pretty well done I reckon.

Where'd you get those? Fyshwyk :lol:


----------



## DU99 (13/1/17)

*This sums it up*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjkrjYitgeA


----------



## mstrelan (13/1/17)

Here's the full 2 minute version:

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/video/2017/jan/12/australia-day-lamb-ad-tackles-indigenous-land-rights-and-immigration-video


----------



## bradsbrew (13/1/17)

Clever advertising. Would have liked to see Captain Risky included.


----------



## earle (13/1/17)

Seems Pauline Hanson "doesn't like it" - no surprises there.

http://www.news.com.au/finance/business/media/it-really-is-pretty-sad-pauline-hanson-slams-politically-correct-australia-day-lamb-ad/news-story/c4313cd6326d129d45acd4cd9a510f8d?utm_content=SocialFlow&utm_campaign=EditorialSF&utm_source=News.com.au&utm_medium=Facebook







BTW, I know you just read that in her voice h34r:


----------



## Zorco (13/1/17)

That original post is not the production ad. It is a hack piece of shit. Go and find the real one. It is a ripper. Hopefully the OP can edit his post


----------



## Bribie G (13/1/17)

What is this commercial television you speak of?
Is that the odd thing that comes up selling spin-mops and ab-toners when I accidentally go from HDMI1 to HDMI2 but accidentally hit a thing called DTV ?
Do they sell this lamb on there?


----------



## DU99 (13/1/17)

Bribie to me its about all of us regardless of race and colour getting together and enjoy each other's company



Zorco can you please show us the orginal production post


----------



## Zorco (13/1/17)

On the phone ATM,

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uGdjX8QqL_Y

About 2.5 minutes. Then the tv ones are all cut downs from this.

First link I found, but will update when I locate an official one.


----------



## DU99 (13/1/17)

TV version cause it's crap..


----------



## Zorco (13/1/17)

I think this is the official.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LX__i-zeaWs


----------



## Zorco (13/1/17)

Bribie G said:


> What is this commercial television you speak of?
> Is that the odd thing that comes up selling spin-mops and ab-toners when I accidentally go from HDMI1 to HDMI2 but accidentally hit a thing called DTV ?
> Do they sell this lamb on there?


We don't have a TV at this house. Best thing ever.


----------



## SBOB (13/1/17)

Zorco said:


> We don't have a TV at this house. Best thing ever.


thats just crazy talk...


----------



## bradsbrew (13/1/17)

Have added the full version to your OP Du99


----------



## damoninja (13/1/17)

I did a small write up on this earlier, after working in advertising I can't help but analyse good ads.

Seems quite reactionary to last years backlash and previous years claims of racism, exclusivity etc. I don't think it's in the sense of "Oh ****, we have to please everybody so we don't offend!" I feel more like it's a big slap in the face to far left politics that's complained about them for years, making it so inclusive it's funny. 

I lost it when I heard the joke about not making a joke about vegans from last year's ad. The same clowns that complained about being joked about last year will be triggered again for indirectly being joked about. 

As much as I think that, I love the central theme and of course the message is a valuable one and could not have been a smarter move in today's political climate. 
I just think the creativity has suffered for it somewhat. Nonetheless the ad will be a success. 

The Gruen panel will have a field day with this ad......... I can't wait... 


Ironically so inclusive that it's a bunch of racial stereotypes   though, hypocrisy is a far left value these days I suppose. Whole "not excluding anybody" thing made me think of this:


----------



## Bribie G (13/1/17)

TV is an old term, a bit like we say "The Queen Mary sailed from New York" but of course there isn't actually a sail on board.
Or more recently people still say "did you tape that show last night".

I have a couple of kick arse big _screens. _

Apart from Masterchef (sue me), commercial television never pollutes them. Just watched the new relaunched Maigret with Rowan Atkinson ... what an incredible performance from the guy. SWMBO spent the afternoon watching Ancient Egypt stuff on YouTube (amazing variety of HD stuff there nowadays, it's no longer just silly cats and kids falling off bikes) and I'm struggling to keep up with my several series I'm watching on Netflix.
Checking Freeview guide now:

Extra pair of hands clamping system.
ISHOP TV
Aspire TV
Sex and the City
Front of House - pommy reno show
Law abiding Citizen.. watched it on Netflix no ads

******* woeful

Won't be watching the lamb ad. Hey, got some in the freezer.


----------



## technobabble66 (13/1/17)

Ripping ad. Total pissa.
"Look, it's the Float People" - laughed out loud!
Brilliant piece of work.
(but where's Sam Kekovich, the Lambassador?!?)

Re: Damoninja's comment about racial stereotypes, i think the crux of the "contentious" issue of racism is more regarding _negative_ stereotypes. This ad more taps into some stereotypes to paint them as quirks rather than anything that's negative or to be looked down upon. At the end of the day, we're all equal, we're all boat people (except the indigenous people) - we're all one red blood. The superficial differences are to be enjoyed, not denigrated.
(ps: i don't think you're pushing a racist or PC-antiracist angle, by the way, just thought i'd put my 2c into the mix  )


----------



## damoninja (13/1/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Ripping ad. Total pissa.
> "Look, it's the Float People" - laughed out loud!
> Brilliant piece of work.
> (but where's Sam Kekovich, the Lambassador?!?)
> ...


Like I said I agree with the message, I'm part native Australian myself. 

Personally I couldn't give a toss about stereotypes, but either negative or positive, still a racial stereotype, both these _can _still be racist:
"Some race" can't drive
"Some race" is really good at math

I'm not a one of those loons that thinks seeks contention and thinks everything's racist, nor am I ignorant and not seeing racism where it's actually there, analytical looking at it from all angles.

This ad ain't racist, it's the intent that matters, (and the intent is very, very good), but some clown will try to find racism in it and plead they're ignorant by making the ad this way... probably vegan too.


----------



## peteru (13/1/17)

Stereotypes, racial or otherwise, are an important coping mechanism. It helps people get through the unknown.


----------



## damoninja (14/1/17)

Those who hadn't seen it, the theme's not too different to last year's spring campaign, too ridiculed for being 'racist' for being inclusive. 

http://www.adnews.com.au/news/mla-racist-ad-cleared-by-watchdog

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9Ka3a7cdYw


----------



## Mardoo (14/1/17)

Funnily enough the White Australia folks have gotten up in arms about the white stereotypes.


----------



## Aussie Mick (14/1/17)

But what about the poor little lambs? 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mDYDcFC3Dx8


----------



## goomboogo (14/1/17)

Mardoo said:


> Funnily enough the White Australia folks have gotten up in arms about the white stereotypes.


White people are so easily offended.


----------



## Zorco (14/1/17)

peteru said:


> Stereotypes, racial or otherwise, are an important coping mechanism. It helps people get through the unknown.


MVP right here.


----------



## jyo (14/1/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Ripping ad. Total pissa.
> "Look, it's the Float People" - laughed out loud!
> Brilliant piece of work.
> (but where's Sam Kekovich, the Lambassador?!?)
> ...


He's in there, mate. Watch it again.


----------



## technobabble66 (14/1/17)

Ah yes, the Serbian contingent. Well spotted!


----------



## Zorco (14/1/17)

Top bloody ad. Goose bump inducing quality.

With my coopers pale ale in hand I cheers all of you.





Edit:

Diversity note-
Me over to England
Wife over to Germany

Two generations ago only! And by BOAT


----------



## indica86 (14/1/17)

I loved it, piss funny bro!!!!


----------



## Midnight Brew (14/1/17)

Not that I eat meat myself I think this ad has hit the nail on the head.

"Beautiful spot like this, it'll be packed before you know it"
**First Fleet rocks up**
"Ohhh here we go"
"How long have you guys been here?"
"Since... Forever mate."
"We're from the first fleet"
"Yeah... Not quiet mate."

16th First Fleet Italians, Greeks and Serbians. - All cultures are to be embraced regardless of timeline. Ironic that back in the day they were not received so well but yet now we all eat out at greek or Italian restaurants weekly. Even the VB ads embrace pizza and kebabs.

"The vegans are here, should we crack a joke?"
*Big smile* "Naaah mate" - Lost my shit hahaha.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (14/1/17)

Well if I'm being picky.. I should have liked to see a decent cut of lamb. What's with the tiny little cutlets? Where's the roast? Barbeques are good at roasting meat.


----------



## goomboogo (14/1/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Well if I'm being picky.. I should have liked to see a decent cut of lamb. What's with the tiny little cutlets? Where's the roast? Barbeques are good at roasting meat.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (14/1/17)

That's more like it. Where was that hiding?


----------



## goomboogo (14/1/17)

I looked at it and said,


----------



## peteru (15/1/17)

@goomboogo ROTFLMAO

They didn't go inclusive enough, where are all the fat bastards?


----------



## technobabble66 (15/1/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Well if I'm being picky.. I should have liked to see a decent cut of lamb. What's with the tiny little cutlets? Where's the roast? Barbeques are good at roasting meat.


Have you seen the price of lamb??
In season, great. 
Out of season, bring your cheque book.


----------



## peteru (15/1/17)

Had a friend visit from Canada. He says that Australian lamb is cheaper over there than it is here. Chicken same or slightly cheaper here. Pork much cheaper there. Beef much more expensive there. Buffalo, priced stupid.

Speaking of priced over the top. I think I found the most expensive thing at my local Wooolies - Safron (great spice to go with lamb and rice) costs $1,380 per 10g. That's $138,000/kg. And I thought hops were expensive.


----------



## hellbent (16/1/17)

Don't like it... Reason being that it's an ad and ads piss me off big time when watching telly!


----------



## Grott (16/1/17)

peteru said:


> - Safron (great spice to go with lamb and rice) costs $1,380 per 10g. That's $138,000/kg. And I thought hops were expensive.


Try smoked paprika, nice substitute.


----------



## Mattress (16/1/17)

peteru said:


> Had a friend visit from Canada. He says that Australian lamb is cheaper over there than it is here. Chicken same or slightly cheaper here. Pork much cheaper there. Beef much more expensive there. Buffalo, priced stupid.
> 
> Speaking of priced over the top. I think I found the most expensive thing at my local Wooolies - Safron (great spice to go with lamb and rice) costs $1,380 per 10g. That's $138,000/kg. And I thought hops were expensive.


Thought I'd make some fish and chips for dinner last night and went down to the local Woolies to get some Flathead fillets

$45.00 a kilo. For Flathead.

When did Flathead become a gourmet delicacy?


----------



## lost at sea (16/1/17)

peteru said:


> Speaking of priced over the top. I think I found the most expensive thing at my local Wooolies - Safron (great spice to go with lamb and rice) costs $1,380 per 10g. That's $138,000/kg. And I thought hops were expensive.


Have you ever seen how safron if picked? it almost justifies the price haha



Mattress said:


> Thought I'd make some fish and chips for dinner last night and went down to the local Woolies to get some Flathead fillets
> 
> $45.00 a kilo. For Flathead.
> 
> When did Flathead become a gourmet delicacy?


thats cheap. usual price retails around $60 for flattie tails, if its from woolies so probably not real flathead.

PS dont buy seafood from either major supermarket. its utter garbage.


----------



## damoninja (16/1/17)

lost at sea said:


> thats cheap. usual price retails around $60 for flattie tails, if its from woolies so probably not real flathead.
> 
> PS dont buy seafood from either major supermarket. its utter garbage.


You're not wrong. Woolies is to fish as CUB is too beer. 

I don't buy fish often but when I do it's from a wholesale market, stinks like buggery but worth the trip...

mmm red fin :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## manticle (16/1/17)

grott said:


> Try smoked paprika, nice substitute.


I love smoked paprika but how is it a substitute for saffron?


----------



## Mardoo (16/1/17)

It's Spanish?


----------



## DU99 (16/1/17)

Almost all saffron grows in a belt from Spain in the west to India in the east...


----------



## peteru (16/1/17)

I've got several types of paprika, including mild, spicy, smoked, steam sterilised, etc. It's a wonderful ingredient, but definitely not in any way a substitute for saffron.

As far as harvesting saffron, goes, I am familiar with it. My grandparents lived in the mountains and had crocus plants in the front garden and between the veggie patches. Mainly grown because they are so pretty, but the saffron was a welcome bonus. All you need is a pair of tweezers and a paper bag, plus plenty of patience.

They also grew this herb that looked like parsley and had a flavour like a cross between parsley, coriander and thyme. I called it "soup herb" as a kid. Never managed to find anything like it, but it was great. That would work well as garnish sprinkled on top of slow cooked lamb stew or a lamb tagine.


----------



## indica86 (16/1/17)

peteru said:


> My grandparents lived in the mountains and had crocus plants in the front garden


Where was that??


----------



## peteru (16/1/17)

Czech Republic.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/1/17)

grott said:


> Try smoked paprika, nice substitute.


I think my sub would be white onion sauce for lamb, and don't hold back on the pepper.


----------



## MHB (17/1/17)

A good ad is one that gets talked about and remembered, clearly this one is doing the job.
Remember the , nearly 10 years old now and still remembered, still gets talked about, so a big winner, even if the whingers got it pulled.
Mark


----------



## stm (17/1/17)

Would have been nice if the ad had actually mentioned "Australia Day."


----------



## damoninja (17/1/17)

stm said:


> Would have been nice if the ad had actually mentioned "Australia Day."


Facist! (sic)


----------



## Droopy Brew (17/1/17)

stm said:


> Would have been nice if the ad had actually mentioned "Australia Day."


Why? I think it is a nice touch that the advertising agency gives the majority of the population due credit for intellegence that they dont actually need to spell it out.

Of course Im sure one of Pauline's advisors had to tell her what it was about so she could go into a flap.? 
" Why should we be ashamed of being Orstralyn? These refugees come over here and we cant say Orstralya Day in case we offend them. It is political correctness"
Nope nope nope. The people (some) it offends are the actual people who were here first Pauline. You know- the aborigines.

On a similar note, Im looking forward to the interview on triple J when AB Original's 'January 28' comes in the top 10 of the Hottest 100. Their song being celebrated on the day the song criticises will be a turely cringing experience for whoever does the interview. Kinda like watching David Brent.


----------



## Benn (17/1/17)

Bring back Jay 'n' the Doctor!


----------



## Grott (17/1/17)

manticle said:


> I love smoked paprika but how is it a substitute for saffron?


Certainly not in taste but as a cost differential and as it colours particular dishes and rice as per saffron.


----------



## madpierre06 (17/1/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I think my sub would be white onion sauce for lamb, and don't hold back on the pepper.


----------



## madpierre06 (17/1/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I think my sub would be white onion sauce for lamb, and don't hold back on the pepper.


No, no, no....white sauce with onion is reserved for corned silverside only.


----------



## earle (17/1/17)

grott said:


> Certainly not in taste but as a cost differential and as it colours particular dishes and rice as per saffron.


You can get imitation saffron in the herb and spice section if you just want colour.

For the subtle flavour of saffron, there is no substitute.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/1/17)

Nothing wrong with a bit of pork on your fork either


----------



## Dave70 (17/1/17)

Benn said:


> Bring back Jay 'n' the Doctor!


Scrawny vegan crybabies, the pair of em. **** them and their fucken punk rock - retro - indie - cock rock- stupid band.


Ran into Jay at Sydney airport domestic terminal last year actually. Said how ya goin mate. He nodded back. As you do.


----------



## Benn (17/1/17)

Well I love drinking beer, eating Lamb and listening to Frenzal Rhomb on "Lamb Ad Day"


----------



## bradsbrew (17/1/17)

People still listen to JJJ ?


----------



## Droopy Brew (17/1/17)

Not old enough to listen to radio national mate (except when the cricket is on).

Its not what it used to be but it is still streets ahead of the commercial shit.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/1/17)

bradsbrew said:


> People still listen to JJJ ?


Can't believe anyone listens to commercial radio tripe.


"coming up in the next hour, we're playing 3 songs in a row commercial free" 
"be the 10th caller and you'll go into the draw to win tickets to see Justin Beiber live, plus, a limo will pick you up and you'll spend 3 seconds with him backstage".
"We're counting down the top 1000 songs from the last 30 years, just like we did 2 months ago."
"Listen to our wacky zany brekky zoo crew, Flanno, Johnno and Stevo every morning blah blah farking blah".


----------



## bradsbrew (17/1/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> Not old enough to listen to radio national mate (except when the cricket is on).
> 
> Its not what it used to be but it is still streets ahead of the commercial shit.


Just because they don't have ads, doesn't make them any less commercial.



Black Devil Dog said:


> Can't believe anyone listens to commercial radio tripe.
> 
> 
> "coming up in the next hour, we're playing 3 songs in a row commercial free"
> ...


Plenty of good alternative stations out there that don't spruke political tripe and only play the music that Richard Kingsmill likes.

JJJ is just as bad with playing the same songs and artists. If they do not fit in the JJJ image they do not get airtime.


----------



## lost at sea (17/1/17)

DU99 said:


> Almost all saffron grows in a belt from Spain in the west to India in the east...



and tassie


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/1/17)

Spotify....FTW


----------



## Dave70 (17/1/17)

bradsbrew said:


> Just because they don't have ads, doesn't make them any less commercial.
> 
> Plenty of good alternative stations out there that don't spruke political tripe and only play the music that Richard Kingsmill likes.
> 
> JJJ is just as bad with playing the same songs and artists. If they do not fit in the JJJ image they do not get airtime.


I did use to enjoy Full Metal Racket late at night. I see its now been abbreviated to The Racket. Probably after it was decided by JJJ program directors that its obvious allusion to Kubricks movie of a similar title may be offensive to listeners of North Vietnamese lineage.


----------



## Droopy Brew (17/1/17)

bradsbrew said:


> Just because they don't have ads, doesn't make them any less commercial.
> 
> Plenty of good alternative stations out there that don't spruke political tripe and only play the music that Richard Kingsmill likes.
> 
> JJJ is just as bad with playing the same songs and artists. If they do not fit in the JJJ image they do not get airtime.


Yeah it kinda does.
I dont like having Harvey Norman shoved down my throat 5 times an hour. So it doesnt have commercials yet is still as commercial as commercial stations?
Explain that to me. Not saying they dont have some commercialism- what doesnt? Sure they have their high rotation music- some of it good some of it shit but it is'nt ******* 15 minutes straight of ads. To put it in the same catagory as the run of the mill commercial stations is delusional.

Unfortunately in NQ it is JJJ or the local indigenous country music (4KG Too Deadly) station as our options that arent typical commercial shit. Or Radio National.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/1/17)

bradsbrew said:


> Just because they don't have ads, doesn't make them any less commercial.
> 
> Plenty of good alternative stations out there that don't spruke political tripe and only play the music that Richard Kingsmill likes.
> 
> JJJ is just as bad with playing the same songs and artists. If they do not fit in the JJJ image they do not get airtime.


Triple J is far from perfect. Way too much hip hop for example. I suspect that no one really likes it, they just make out they do because they want to act gangsta wanker.

Commercial radio though, is woeful.

I only listen to the radio in my ute and without digital there aren't too many options.


----------



## Bribie G (17/1/17)

The problem with Saffron is that it can't be mechanically harvested, the crocus stamens have to be laboriously hand picked at dawn by maidens, preferably with pert tits. They have been doing it for thousands of years - wall painting unearthed at Akrotiri (one of the towns of Atlantis - Thera / Santorini - that was destroyed by an eruption and gave rise to the legend. )


----------



## sp0rk (17/1/17)

Screw the radio, Dead Kelly's new album is released free on their website every Australia Day
Push Forward Fukken Engage!


----------



## manticle (17/1/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Triple J is far from perfect. Way too much hip hop for example. I suspect that no one really likes it, they just make out they do because they want to act gangsta wanker.
> 
> Commercial radio though, is woeful.
> 
> I only listen to the radio in my ute and without digital there aren't too many options.



Melbourne is lucky enough to have a couple of really great non-commercial radio stations staffed by volunteers (who are essentially music fans - I'm talking RRR and PBS). Both are subscriber based. I'm not sure what equivalents, if any, other states have but I figure they must have something and I'd guess it's these bradsbrew is comparing to rather than commercial shite.

I haven't listened intentionally to triple J really since high school but what I hear on it these days seems very close to what I (again unintentionally) hear on commercial radio. It's pretty bad to my ears anyway.

That said, my radio listening almost entirely consists of when my partner puts on Radio National in the mornings (which is ******* great apart from the the jazzcentricity of the music show) - most of my music listening comes from my own record collection and the occasional youtube suggestion finds me new records to buy to keep that expanding.

I like lamb.


----------



## manticle (17/1/17)

^4zzz rings a bell as a Brisbane radio equivalent but don't sue me if I'm wrong.


----------



## bradsbrew (17/1/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> Yeah it kinda does.
> I dont like having Harvey Norman shoved down my throat 5 times an hour. So it doesnt have commercials yet is still as commercial as commercial stations?
> Explain that to me. Not saying they dont have some commercialism- what doesnt? Sure they have their high rotation music- some of it good some of it shit but it is'nt ******* 15 minutes straight of ads. To put it in the same catagory as the run of the mill commercial stations is delusional.
> 
> Unfortunately in NQ it is JJJ or the local indigenous country music (4KG Too Deadly) station as our options that arent typical commercial shit. Or Radio National.


Listening to biased opinions shits me more than ads. But that is just my opinion, i do not really care if others listen to it.

I like 4ZZZ because it reminds of JJJ before they added an extra J. http://www.4zzzfm.org.au/music


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/1/17)

Might as well stay off topic.

The radio stations that you can pick up through the internet is mindblowing. I have an Apple Tv thing that we use for watching movies on netflix, youtube etc and there are probably hundreds of radio stations that can be picked up also.
I've only scrolled through them, but it seems as though nearly every music taste is covered by dozens of stations.
It makes you wonder how Australian commercial radio and tv, for that matter, will survive long term.

Lamb tastes like shite.


----------



## Benn (17/1/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Lamb tastes like shite.


Your not supposed to eat the black pebbly bits, that's for Dung Beetles.


----------



## manticle (17/1/17)

While my workplace has a machine solely dedicated to making shite, I've not eaten any.

Smells quite different though.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/1/17)

Having never actually eaten shite, I can't say it tastes exactly like it, but in my opinion, it does have a flavour that I would imagine shite to taste like. 

As Unastrayan as it might be to say it, I feel it needs to be said.







I'm just going to get my flame suit .......


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/1/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Triple J is far from perfect. Way too much hip hop for example. I suspect that no one really likes it, they just make out they do because they want to act gangsta wanker.
> 
> Commercial radio though, is woeful.
> 
> I only listen to the radio in my ute and without digital there aren't too many options.


They do play a fair bit of Reggae. Mon.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_CNevA7ulo


----------



## manticle (17/1/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Having never actually eaten shite, I can't say it tastes exactly like it, but in my opinion, it does have a flavour that I would imagine shite to taste like.
> 
> As Unastrayan as it might be to say it, I feel it needs to be said.
> 
> ...


Fuckit, I hate vegemite


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/1/17)

I hate aeroplane jelly.


----------



## DU99 (17/1/17)

then there is the billboard in melbourne
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-01-17/australia-day-billboard-featuring-women-in-hijabs-taken-down/8187914


----------



## Benn (17/1/17)

Dude...Vegemite! I dunno man I really dunno. Maybe I need to take a break from AHB and do some "soul searching" people hating Lamb, Moderators gone crazy, attractively priced Braumeister's not selling. Kerrplease is the only one making sense around here at the moment.


----------



## indica86 (17/1/17)

I like lamb. It depends a fair bit on what it has been eating, and how it is cooked.
Overcooked smoked lamb leg roast is good.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/1/17)

DU99 said:


> then there is the billboard in melbourne
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-01-17/australia-day-billboard-featuring-women-in-hijabs-taken-down/8187914


Sorry, I think I would take the stance on the side of Peppa Pig which Muslims would like removed from the TV Channels


----------



## bradsbrew (17/1/17)

They might be way expensive and a little wanky, but those litle lamb cutlet thingo's are the ducks nuts.

Vegemite , butter and toast used to be a regular dinner back in my single days....was probably listening to jjj as i ate them.
Now that i am older and much more suffisticatereded, i prefer vegemite, butter on freshly baked tiger loaf.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/1/17)

I must say, I have eaten lamb that I did enjoy.

It was a Moroccan dish and it was a delight to eat, and I wouldn't hesitate to order it again, but whenever I eat lamb done in what I would consider, Australian style, it doesn't taste nice to me at all.

I don't like vegemite.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/1/17)

bradsbrew said:


> They might be way expensive and a little wanky, but those litle lamb cutlet thingo's are the ducks nuts.
> 
> Vegemite , butter and toast used to be a regular dinner back in my single days....was probably listening to jjj as i ate them.
> Now that i am older and much more suffisticatereded, i prefer vegemite, butter on freshly baked tiger loaf.from Coles for $2.50


Defs sufisticamated BB


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (17/1/17)

Nothing more orstrayan than tucking into a big feed of Rogan Josh and Saffron Rice after a drinking a shedload of Saisons on a mid thirties arvo cuzzies.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/1/17)

And then the 1am Kebab


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/1/17)

Lamb Yiros..............yeah nah.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/1/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Lamb Yiros..............yeah nah.


Try that again at 1am, pissed....on Australia Day


----------



## good4whatAlesU (17/1/17)

Can't remember who told me, some old farmer I think.. But beef is best eaten hot and lamb best eaten cold.

Cold roast lamb sliced up for a sandwich the next day is about the best sanga you can make I reckon. A bit of dead horse on top... Gold.

PS. now that I've said that, the best pie I've ever eaten was a Rutherglen lamb and rosemary pie. Delicious. If anyone lives within half a days drive of Rutherglen it's well worth it. The Rutherglen Estates Muscat (just round the corner) is bloody good too.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/1/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Try that again at 1am, pissed....on Australia Day





Black Devil Dog said:


> ..............yeah nah.


----------



## bradsbrew (17/1/17)

Roast pork makes the best cold sandwich.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/1/17)

Roast turkey, brie, avocado, cranberry sauce, some green leafy stuff, on panini, toasted. 

Roast lamb sanga up against that would be like chomping on a dump.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/1/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Roast turkey, brie, avocado, cranberry sauce, some green leafy stuff, on panini, toasted.
> 
> Roast lamb sanga up against that would be like chomping on a dump.


Sorry, you are WRONG


----------



## Grott (17/1/17)

Lamb shanks in a rich sauce, slow cooked for hours - can't beat that.


----------



## earle (17/1/17)

grott said:


> Lamb shanks in a rich sauce, slow cooked for hours - can't beat that.


could only make that one better by doing the slow cooking in the smoker


----------



## goomboogo (17/1/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Sorry, I think I would take the stance on the side of Peppa Pig which Muslims would like removed from the TV Channels


I prefer Salt and Peppa Pig.


----------



## DU99 (17/1/17)

corned beef ,pickled pork even pickled leg of lamb with mash and carrot's and sprout's


----------



## Benn (17/1/17)

MEAT!


----------



## manticle (17/1/17)

Just watched the ad in full.
I like it.

I've read and seen a few critiques, some of which bring up some reasonable points but ultimately if you're going to spend time critiquing ads:

1. Get a life (or a job with an ad agency and become satan's plaything)

And

2. Pick apart the ads that are boring, monotonous, badly designed and shittily made. Should keep you occupied for a lifetime.

Ads: who gives a ****?


----------



## Midnight Brew (17/1/17)

What if I told you that you didn't have to eat meat or listen to triple j on Australia day.


----------



## DU99 (17/1/17)

there's also seafood to consume


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/1/17)

DU99 said:


> there's also seafood to consume


Exactly

And as for music, couple of Chisel albums, a bit of Johny Farnam & some Slim Dusty and you have the perfect Oz Day


----------



## BradG (17/1/17)

**** I'm hungry, reading this thread!

I love lamb, kebabs, beef, pork, provided cooked appropriate, and not just the fatty shit. 

Some years back, Friends had an few old sheep butchered, we got one. When preparing and eating, There was so much fat, I was nearly physically sick, wife became a vegetarian from that day on.


----------



## BradG (17/1/17)

And I enjoy the mla adds. They are clever and direct, tongue in cheek, and celebrates the stereotypes of our munched loved fellow Aussies, that make this this country so diverse, and provides so much enriching cultural experiences.


----------



## manticle (17/1/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> What if I told you that you didn't have to eat meat or listen to triple j on Australia day.


I'd agree.


----------



## lost at sea (17/1/17)

sp0rk said:


> Screw the radio, Dead Kelly's new album is released free on their website every Australia Day
> Push Forward Fukken Engage!


Borry is a true blue aussie bloke,
he likes to fist-fight, f**k and smoke,
punchin on for cash in a woolies car park,
is his favorite past time when hes not in his truck!


----------



## Dave70 (18/1/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Sorry, I think I would take the stance on the side of Peppa Pig which Muslims would like removed from the TV Channels


To be replaced with Kafir Pig?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/1/17)




----------



## MHB (18/1/17)

God I'm feeling old I remember JJ and MM, anti-ads and Dr Poo...
Mark


----------



## good4whatAlesU (18/1/17)

On the 'boat people' discussion... I do find it amusing that if we loaded up a ship full of Australians of UK origin (dna verified) and sent them back to the UK unanounced they would be probably detained and jailed. 

It would make an interesting reality tv show: "Australian real estate is too dear, we are re-emigrating back to the UK'. Only DNA certified (indigenous UK) would participate.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/1/17)

MHB said:


> God I'm feeling old I remember JJ and MM, anti-ads and Dr Poo...
> Mark


Mulray


----------



## Airgead (18/1/17)

Club Veg


----------



## Dave70 (18/1/17)

Airgead said:


> Club Veg


Martin / Molloy. Yes, there have been some diamond in the dunghill.


----------



## bradsbrew (18/1/17)

Some ABC classics,

Aunty Jack

D Generation


----------



## wereprawn (18/1/17)

Left over roast lamb and veg, chopped into smallish pieces and tipped in a puff pastry crust. Reheat gravy and pour in. Puff pastry lid. 45 min in moderate oven. :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :wub: :wub:


----------



## madpierre06 (18/1/17)

wereprawn said:


> Left over roast lamb and veg, chopped into smallish pieces and tipped in a puff pastry crust. Reheat gravy and pour in. Puff pastry lid. 45 min in moderate oven. :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :wub: :wub:


Inspired to do a lamb roast tomorra night just so I can do this.....ferpect weather for a roast as well.


----------



## madpierre06 (18/1/17)

bradsbrew said:


> Some ABC classics,
> 
> Aunty Jack
> 
> D Generation



Classic.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQbsW3-DSvk


----------



## bradsbrew (18/1/17)

wereprawn said:


> Left over roast lamb and veg, chopped into smallish pieces and tipped in a puff pastry crust. Reheat gravy and pour in. Puff pastry lid. 45 min in moderate oven. :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :wub: :wub:


Made something similar on Monday to use up Sunday roast left overs.

Roast pumpkin, fetta, pine nuts, sundried tomato, olives, boccacini, cheedar and lamb in puff pastry parcels with a sprinkling of parmesan.


----------



## Airgead (18/1/17)

Can I report that middle picture for inappropriate content?


----------



## Dave70 (18/1/17)

Madonna asked if she could come over to my place for Australia day. 
I told her to **** off.
If theres one thing I cant stand its mutton dressed as lamb. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcYppAs6ZdI


----------



## DU99 (18/1/17)

Dave70..more like an old boiler


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/1/17)

That would make her a Mutton Bird


----------



## Airgead (18/1/17)

Dave70 said:


> Martin / Molloy. Yes, there have been some diamond in the dunghill.


I see a trend here... All the diamonds were formed quite a few years ago now. There haven't been any new ones for a long time.

Still plenty of new dung though. No shortage of that.


----------



## Mattress (18/1/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Spotify....FTW


I'm an old bloke in his 50's who converted to Spotify around a year ago.
Took a little bit of getting used to not actually owning a product.

But WOW, it certainly is a game changer for me.

As a young bloke I used to buy a record, then later C.D.'s every pay.
C.D.'s were $30.00 when they came out and I was only earning $120.00 a week.
Still have every C.D. Iv'e ever bought, sitting in crates under the stairs gathering dust.

Now I have access to just about every song ever recorded for $12.00 a month.

Would have saved a fortune if this was around when I was a young fella.
Kids these days don't know how good they've got it.


----------



## wereprawn (20/1/17)

bradsbrew said:


> Made something similar on Monday to use up Sunday roast left overs.
> 
> Roast pumpkin, fetta, pine nuts, sundried tomato, olives, boccacini, cheedar and lamb in puff pastry parcels with a sprinkling of parmesan.


Those look tasty Brad. Do you think the ancient Egyptian parmesan sprinkling ceremony improved the flavour ?


----------



## bradsbrew (20/1/17)

wereprawn said:


> Those look tasty Brad. Do you think the ancient Egyptian parmesan sprinkling ceremony improved the flavour ?


most definitely


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (20/1/17)

Where did get the ancient Egyptian sprinkler? You could have at least put some clothes on the poor sod.


----------



## Droopy Brew (20/1/17)

bradsbrew said:


> Made something similar on Monday to use up Sunday roast left overs.
> 
> Roast pumpkin, fetta, pine nuts, sundried tomato, olives, boccacini, cheedar and lamb in puff pastry parcels with a sprinkling of parmesan.


Need to work on the style but overall not bad.


----------



## Bribie G (20/1/17)

Mattress said:


> I'm an old bloke in his 50's who converted to Spotify around a year ago.
> Took a little bit of getting used to not actually owning a product.
> 
> But WOW, it certainly is a game changer for me.
> ...


What is this paying you speak of?


----------



## wobbly (20/1/17)

Mattress said:


> I'm an old bloke in his 50's who converted to Spotify around a year ago.
> Took a little bit of getting used to not actually owning a product.
> 
> But WOW, it certainly is a game changer for me.
> ...


Slightly off topic from the OP but seeing you raised the point about music down loads check out this site where you can get tracks from 10 cents from today until the 22nd when they revert to their normal price of 15 cents

LINK HIDDEN - DODGY

Wobbly


----------



## indica86 (20/1/17)

wobbly said:


> Slightly off topic from the OP but seeing you raised the point about music down loads check out this site where you can get tracks from 10 cents from today until the 22nd when they revert to their normal price of 15 cents per track
> 
> LINK HIDDEN - DODGY
> 
> Wobbly


Better off using torrents rather than paying a pirate site.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (20/1/17)

Yeah I would be REALLY REALLY careful giving your payment details to that website! One look at that website stinks of credit card fraud.


----------



## wobbly (20/1/17)

ScottyDoesntKnow said:


> Yeah I would be REALLY REALLY careful giving your payment details to that website! One look at that website stinks of credit card fraud.


Be interested on how you have come to that conclusion.

Have you read any of their terms and conditions where they point out such stuff as Legal Info, Terms and Conditions and Privacy policy

Who ever hid the link as "Dodgy" perhaps they could be good enough to "Please Explain" 

Wobbly


----------



## manticle (20/1/17)

I hid it to protect members. Who do you think 10c goes to? Artists? Record labels?

Do some research and prove to me it's legit and not dodgy.

Terms and conditions? How will you enforce that over the internet?


----------



## earle (20/1/17)

ScottyDoesntKnow said:


> Yeah I would be REALLY REALLY careful giving your payment details to that website! One look at that website stinks of credit card fraud.


Have used this site for years without fraud problems. That's not to say it is legit from a licencing point of view but we don't hide comments that talk about torrenting.


----------



## manticle (20/1/17)

Actually under guidelines we can/do hide links to anything that may infringe copyright. Moderator's discretion, etc but plenty of free links to brewing texts have been hidden for example.

PS - link hidden, not comment. There's a difference


----------



## earle (20/1/17)

Fair enough.

Anyway moving on, how bout that lamb ad?


----------



## manticle (20/1/17)

Illegal. Boat people, reposted on youtube without permission, illegal invasion/land grab, animal rights abused.

Where will it end?

I'm hiding the forum.


----------



## earle (20/1/17)

Do it and I'll get One Nation to launch a royal commission


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (20/1/17)

A Royal Commission into Is Lamb?


----------



## indica86 (21/1/17)

Would you download a Leg of Lamb?


----------



## goomboogo (21/1/17)

indica86 said:


> Would you download a Leg of Lamb?


My internet connection is slow. A whole leg would take too long. My super-fast NBN connection would take 3 hours to download a lamb cutlet.


----------



## madpierre06 (21/1/17)

So it's slow cooked then.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (21/1/17)

indica86 said:


> Would you download a Leg of Lamb?


To contain Weapons of Mass Indigestion for a surprise attack on Straya Day.


----------



## goomboogo (21/1/17)

madpierre06 said:


> So it's slow cooked then.


If I start right now, it'll be falling off the bone at lunch time tomorrow.


----------



## Grott (21/1/17)

indica86 said:


> Would you download a Leg of Lamb?


Only after eaten


----------



## technobabble66 (21/1/17)

Silly grott. You've got it around the wrong way: 
That'd be uploading new content into the system. 
[emoji185]
[emoji1]


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (21/1/17)

grott said:


> Only after eaten





grott said:


> Only after eaten


An open and shut case of Islambapoobya


----------



## Lager Bloke (22/1/17)

https://youtu.be/rMdbVHPmCW0

First heard this on RN prehaps 6 or 7 months ago from memory,i reckon its bloody brilliant,Rob


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/1/17)

we need more IsLamb...or at least cheaper IsLamb


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/1/17)

Safeway early in the morning when they knock 50% off marked prices for the last day before the use by date, lunch today was a 3.680 kg of rolled pork shoulder $15.00. Legs of lamb roll out at an average of $12.00.


----------



## wereprawn (22/1/17)

Why is the price of lamb so high these days? As a child, in the mid 70's, we lived in a small town named El Arish in FNQ. In the wet season my old man would be rained of work for weeks in a row at times, and as a result we ate a lot of lamb during those times because it was so cheap ( along with ox tail, liver, kidneys, crumbed brains ect...).


----------



## Zorco (22/1/17)

My pop was a butcher and survived the depression. Dinners and lunches were everything you listed there. Great food.


----------



## wereprawn (22/1/17)

Yep very nice, along with pigs trotters and cow tongue.


----------



## indica86 (22/1/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Safeway early in the morning when they knock 50% off marked prices for the last day before the use by date, lunch today was a 3.680 kg of rolled pork shoulder $15.00. Legs of lamb roll out at an average of $12.00.


Nothing like the taste of sow stall raised pork.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/1/17)

wereprawn said:


> Why is the price of lamb so high these days? As a child, in the mid 70's, we lived in a small town named El Arish in FNQ. In the wet season my old man would be rained of work for weeks in a row at times, and as a result we ate a lot of lamb during those times because it was so cheap ( along with ox tail, liver, kidneys, crumbed brains ect...).


Being brought up in the finest frugal pedigree, Yorkshire mother and Scottish father, offal was a constant on the table, brains delicious, found that the Asian butchers still stock them, a quick boil into the crumbs, and knowing my daughters told them they were crumbed scallops, but that didn't work.
Liver, not lambs, calves, sauteed with onions in a red wine sauce, drool fodder.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (22/1/17)

My dogs love lamb shanks, well they used to, until people started eating them and the price went up.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/1/17)

Old butcher I knew in Singleton used smoke brined lamb shanks....

They where much better than bad sex....

He also made the best smoked Pastrami, Jerky and Pepperoni I have had


----------



## Lager Bloke (22/1/17)

wereprawn said:


> Why is the price of lamb so high these days? As a child, in the mid 70's, we lived in a small town named El Arish in FNQ. In the wet season my old man would be rained of work for weeks in a row at times, and as a result we ate a lot of lamb during those times because it was so cheap ( along with ox tail, liver, kidneys, crumbed brains ect...).


From what I've heard a lot of properties got out of sheep/wool and into beef because of the labour needed -shearing etc to run sheep.Supply and demand situation.A butcher by trade but haven't worked in a shop for quite a few years some of the prices of some cuts are quite surprising but then both cattle and sheep prices that the producers are getting are more inline with what they should be getting and good on them too,Rob.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (23/1/17)

Coles and Woolworths effectively have a duopoly on meat supply and thus control the pricing. The days when there were both premium and budget cuts of meat are all but over. Red meat is either expensive or ridiculously expensive in a country that supplies its own domestic demand and the farmers are not seeing much of profit in this game. The lamb lobby do a great job of marketing their product but those neatly trimmed lamb cutlets that they show in their ads come in at around $35 a kilo or more.


----------



## Mardoo (23/1/17)

Totally true. I moved to Oz in 1997 and pork and lamb were the cheaper meats. Then Coles and Woolies started renaming bits "pork scotch fillet", etc, bullshit designations solely designed to drive up price. Voila! 4 or 5 years later and all the meats are pretty much the same price. Every shin cut is osso bucco. Hell, even blade steak is $18 a kilo. It's a fucked move solely designed to increase profits at the expense of lower income people. For that alone - not to mention your attempts to drive all food producers to produce under your inadequate labels - **** you Cole's and Woolworths.


----------



## Dave70 (23/1/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> My dogs love lamb shanks, well they used to, until people started eating them and the price went up.


 Yep. Got a mate in Cooma who family use to run sheep. They still laugh about that. 

Never mind. In the not to distant future, along with being relegated to passenger status in self driven electric cars, we'll all be eating insects and cultured meat anyway (http://www.memphismeats.com/about-us/ ) as there seems to be no other practical way to satiate our three times a day animal food habit. 

What could be _more_ Stralian than throwing a few witchetty grubs on the barbie?


----------



## Grott (23/1/17)

I believe its because we export everything of quality leaving the "unwanted" for us Australians. That's why all the so called cheaper cuts of the past are now the price we were paying for the premium cuts. Same goes for our seafood. What bugs me is when there is a push for buy Australian, support Australian produce you know that there is an issue with exporting, eg the dollar; a glut overseas of the product, cost etc. I also wonder what happened to all that meat from the poor old milk cows due to the collapse of many dairy farmers, I think I've eaten some passed off as premium?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/1/17)

Spot on grott, it is the age old supply and demand coming into play, export driven prices are what drive our domestic prices, same with the natural gas and other resources.


----------



## Dave70 (23/1/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Spot on grott, it is the age old supply and demand coming into play, export driven prices are what drive our domestic prices, same with the natural gas and other resources.


Gas. Not so much.

http://www.news.com.au/finance/money/costs/aussies-pay-65pc-more-for-our-gas-than-japan/news-story/946a61f218534bdd9e218232a63fcb03


----------



## Grott (23/1/17)

We should do a deal with Japan and buy our gas from them and save even more as what we want need not be exported and re- imported back. What a total saving for us Aussies for our own bloody gas!


----------



## Dave70 (23/1/17)

grott said:


> We should do a deal with Japan and buy our gas from them and save even more as what we want need not be exported and re- imported back. What a total saving for us Aussies for our own bloody gas!


Yeah why not, but not before they value add to it of course or use it to power their manufacturing sectors and build cars and stuff. Just like the iron ore, copper, uranium and laundry list of other goodies we ship outta the Lucky quarry Country.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/1/17)

Dave70 said:


> Yeah why not, but not before they value add to it of course or use it to power their manufacturing sectors and *build cars and stuff*. Just like the iron ore, copper, uranium and laundry list of other goodies we ship outta the Lucky quarry Country.


----------



## bradsbrew (23/1/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


>


My second after the 1962 XK falcon, was a 200B SX.


----------



## drsmurto (23/1/17)

I find lamb shanks, rosettes and flaps (ribs) as well as pork hocks in the dog food/offal section of my local Foodland. Also find things like chicken carcasses, meat scraps/bones that are great for stock making etc. All sold cheap. I often buy up all the shanks and rosettes each time I'm there until I have enough to fill the large slow cooker. Bought several pork hocks and slow smoked them for pulled pork. $5/kg of smoky goodness! Lamb flaps were $2/kg. I had no idea what they were but figured I could use them for something. A tad fatty but slow cooked they melted away to perfection. 

Love the new ad, it does exactly what they set out to do, get people talking.


----------



## Dave70 (23/1/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


>


They've come a long way since then you know.
Apparently the new model has *electrically* powered windows and at least two cup holders.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/1/17)

Fully sic bro


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/1/17)

Dave70 said:


> Gas. Not so much.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/finance/money/costs/aussies-pay-65pc-more-for-our-gas-than-japan/news-story/946a61f218534bdd9e218232a63fcb03


World wide the price of gas has increased ,can't see how Japan can get our gas cheaper than us, not putting up an argument that the facts are wrong but only wondering if the trend towards solar power continues other energy resources will take up the slack. Maybe we should be looking at all the sites for fracking the CSG, plenty in Qld we could be taking advantage of.


----------



## bradsbrew (23/1/17)

A mate had a 240K that we used as a share car when other cars were broken down. That thing was insane, although I did learn that fibreglass matt and resin was not the best fix for a leaking manifold h34r: Most fun Jap car I had was a 76 MkII Corona 6 cyl.


----------



## bradsbrew (23/1/17)

And how ridiculous is the price of corned silverside these days.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (23/1/17)

Remember that Hahn ad 'we put the taste in beer '?

One of me mates had an ad in the paper at the time for his 180B datto. Anyways he gets a phone call:

"What colour is your car mate?"

He answers: "aw, kind of a baby poo brown".. then they ask:

"Can we hire your car for a day?"

Mate says "What for?"... They say:

"We want to put your car in a beer ad!"

Anyway turns out my mates shitty car (nicknamed 'Mildred') gets in a Hahn "we put all the taste in our beer' ad. I kid you not!!


----------



## technobabble66 (23/1/17)

DrSmurto said:


> ... Lamb flaps were $2/kg. I had no idea what they were but figured I could use them for something. A tad fatty but slow cooked they melted away to perfection. ...


Shepherd's pie filling!
Growing up in the country, my parents raised a small flock of sheep to keep the paddocks down and provide cheap meat. So almost all of the sheep was eaten. 
Flaps/ribs were boiled down, cooled overnight in the fridge, stripped out the meat from the fat/sinew/bone, put through the hand mincer, spread across a baking dish, topped with Deb potato mash and turned into shepherd's pie. 
The flavour and texture of the meat from the flaps, plus being twice cooked, made the best filling shepherd's pie I've come across. Regular lamb mince just doesn't quite cut it. 
And even though I'm quite a snob against packet ingredients, that Deb potato mash was pretty hard to beat for the right balance in the mash topping of a shepherd's pie.


----------



## Grott (23/1/17)

Sorry, but everything was fine technobabble66 until you mentioned Deb potato mash. My god don't tell us it was made with powdered milk?


----------



## technobabble66 (23/1/17)

Haha. No. Made with full fat milk and a big chunk of salted butter [emoji5]️
Maybe it was an acquired taste [emoji6]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/1/17)

grott said:


> Sorry, but everything was fine technobabble66 until you mentioned Deb potato mash. My god don't tell us it was made with powdered milk?


Just needed some surprise peas


----------



## wobbly (23/1/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Just needed some surprise peas


If they were peas that would be the surprise

Wobbly


----------



## manticle (23/1/17)

Price of most meat is a major motivator behind me eating so much chicken. Almost always buy it whole.


----------



## peteru (24/1/17)

Don't knock Deb or surprise peas and carrots. They are both an excellent side with a meat pie. They both cook faster than you can reheat the pies too, so that's a win.

The trick with Deb is to cook with half water / half milk, get the ratio just right and most importantly, do not over-stir. If you stir too much it turns into glue. Save the butter for topping the mash, if you must.


----------



## Grott (24/1/17)

peteru said:


> If you stir too much it turns into glue


or as an excellent filler for the cracks in the walls or the car.


----------



## manticle (24/1/17)

Trick with deb is to replace it entirely with real potato, butter, cream and seasoning.


----------



## lost at sea (24/1/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> World wide the price of gas has increased* ,can't see how Japan can get our gas cheaper than us*, not putting up an argument that the facts are wrong but only wondering if the trend towards solar power continues other energy resources will take up the slack. Maybe we should be looking at all the sites for fracking the CSG, plenty in Qld we could be taking advantage of.



because the "length of project" price contracts under MOU signed back in the 80s between Australia and japan stipulate that for as long as the joint venture projects are producing gas from the well, then the shipped cargoes are at set prices (excluding inflation blah blah) 

best example is the NWSSC project, part owned by the 6 major oil companies and run by woodside and NWS. 8 ships run chartered cargoes on set gas prices and then other cargos is sold on the spot cargo market.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (27/1/17)

Just thinking about this (yes I'm a little bit slow sometimes!) - in the lamb advertisement, I didn't see any convicts. A fair portion of the 'first fleet' was made up of convicts. People who didn't want to be there at all, and if not for the American revolution would probably have been sent to America instead.

I wonder what the indigenous Australians thought about the British peoples treatment of their own countrymen and what it probably meant for their own future. Personally I think I would have taken one look and rn for the hills. 

I'm not really one who thinks much about republicanism, but it might be time we started standing on our own two feet as a nation and selected a day of celebration from that beginning.

Okay deep Friday though over... going to head out to garage and ready things for weekend brewing.


----------

